# Questions about pain?



## rtbrewer (Nov 2, 2009)

Like everyone else, my hoshimoto's adventure was long and hard. After numerous tests including a bone marrow biopsy and a positive PETscan for Lymphoma. Eventually was called a false positive thanks to my hoshi's, I was diagnosed around a year and half ago. I have been doing ok, had to adjust medicine, I am finally not tired all the time but I have a question. I am on Levothyroxine 120mg and feel pretty good however I am having a pretty sharp constant pain in my lower lobe of my right lung. I am also having alot of pain towards the right kidney. Enough to bother me at night and at work. Has anyone had this with their hoshi's? Or something similar?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rtbrewer said:


> Like everyone else, my hoshimoto's adventure was long and hard. After numerous tests including a bone marrow biopsy and a positive PETscan for Lymphoma. Eventually was called a false positive thanks to my hoshi's, I was diagnosed around a year and half ago. I have been doing ok, had to adjust medicine, I am finally not tired all the time but I have a question. I am on Levothyroxine 120mg and feel pretty good however I am having a pretty sharp constant pain in my lower lobe of my right lung. I am also having alot of pain towards the right kidney. Enough to bother me at night and at work. Has anyone had this with their hoshi's? Or something similar?


Hi, rtbrewer! Welcome to the board.

I have never had Hashimoto's but I do know that thyroid disease can and does cause some weird pains everywhere in the body. That said, I would not assume anything. The lungs and the kidneys are to very very serious bodily organs so I do recommend that you see your doctor about this. He or she may opt to have you get x-rays, scan or even an MRI to make sure all is well with you.

When was the last time you had labs for your thyroid? Do you have those labs and ranges so you could post them here so we can have a look see?

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------

